# This is just mean!



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

It has come to our notice that a New Zealand man has been accused of assault with a prickly weapon: a hedgehog.

Police allege that a 27 year old male picked up the hedgehog and threw it at a 15-year-old boy in the North Island east coast town of Whakatane.

The youngster had a large red welt and several puncture marks, police commented, but he was not badly hurt. Sadly the hedgehog was DEAD when it appeared in court. We do not know whether he was alive when the assault took place.


I think that guy is really an idiot i mean why would you do something so mean to a cool little hedgehog!!!  :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

This has been circulating for months.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

That is sad! I bet being thrown killed it.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Hedge hogs rule > thanks for posting this. I actually had never heard anything about it. So I did a search on urban legends and hoax busters and could not find it. When I did a Google search, I found many nationally known TV station and Newspaper articles that had reported on it. And yes, it says the hedgehog was dead, when it was collected from evidence.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

awww pour hedgie!! i never heard of this before!!


----------

